# I'm a fleece convert!!!



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

So, I took the plunge and I've swapped my bedding for fleece. I'd like to share the fruits of my labour (including the making of new hammocks etc)

Here it is!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I like fleece but I can't get my rats litter trained >> It's still easier though I think because it makes it easier for me to keep the whole thing clean over the week! Your cage looks great, I need to get more hammies made~


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks  My girls aren't litter trained yet either, but it was hard for them to tell the difference when there was just bedding everywhere! So I'm still picking up the poop but I'd still rather do that everyday for the rest of my life than go back to bedding. I can't believe I didn't do it before!


----------



## ariananugnet (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm considering switching to fleece. I am cleaning out our rat cage once a day, and spending about $8 every 3 days with the cost of bedding. My only concern is the fleece getting snagged on their toenails.. has anyone had this problem?


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

This is the thing; a bag of carefresh is £20 and it'd last me a month if I was lucky. Plus it contributes to their URIs and it's just not very cheery! I've switched to fleece and I'm never going back.

I was reallly worried about Meggy because she starting to lose some of the use of her back legs and therefore keeps catching her nails on stuff when she drags them around but after watching them like a hawk after I put the fleece in I've not found this to be a problem.

Generally, fleece is too tightly knit to catch threads- I mean it doesn't even fray when it's cut, so I'd say make the change- even if it's temporary- and see how it works for you


----------



## cheshire (Oct 24, 2011)

I wish I had known about the fleece before I bought a huge thing of carefresh. I want to try the fleece but I do not want to waste the thing of carefresh. Also if I do switch to fleece can I just use the care fresh in the litter thing or is there specific litter to use? My rats seem to not be very interested in the bedding and spend most of the day either curled up in their sock or in their paper towel ( out of all the things in their cage the paper towel is their fave they haven't chewed it they just move it from tier to tier and curl up in it) So my biggest thing is I do have a large thing of carefresh and don't want to just throw it away to switch if I could put it to use until it runs out that would be best.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

That's exactly what happened to me! I had half a bag of carefresh left and also another bag of bedding that I was trialling before I just thought what is the point. So I'm using that in their litter tray. I actually think it's helping to litter train them as they're already used to going on that bedding- so it's not a total waste!


----------



## cheshire (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok that is a relief when I got them I went and spent 80 dollars on supplies only to find out the cage is too small once they get older ( I went to the store knowing eventually I would want a critter nation like cage for them but **** they grow fast I was hoping to upgrade in january but they are already out growing their wheel), they DO use hammocks ( the sales person said they were mainly for ferrets) the bedding sucks and causes uri. ugh.. I think I will try the fleece though I am kind of excited because I do collect blankets and using fleece will make the cage feel perfect in my house :-D love your cage btw its very eye catching and the rats look like they will never run out of things to do.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow! Looks awesome, LOVE all those hammocks  i am very impressed!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

you'll love it until they start chewing it to shreds  looks good though.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks!  I get a bit carried away making stuff and then find I don't have room to put it all in!


----------



## HollyWells (Oct 21, 2011)

This really is a beautiful rat home, I'm quite jealous of all the colours! After seeing your set up I headed down to the shops and bought some fleece (all they had was grey and blue, my powder blue Bug is virtually invisible now!) and made up some hammocks and floors and ladders, they absolutely love it, so thanks for the idea!

Sadly, I had to remove the fleece from the bottom and replace it with cat litter after my chewer munched his way through to the towel within about half hour. Wasn't so bad until I heard one of them had somehow managed to get lost and felt I really ought to know about it


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Lol, rats will be rats. 
Now your Bug can be extra sneaky when he's hiding!


----------



## killybutt (Nov 22, 2010)

Those hammies are so cute! Love the polka dot pattern! I have considered using fleece as flooring but my boys seem to love ripping up the cardboard that I use currently


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I have 2 of the biggest chewers known to this earth.
Anything that isn't soldered down gets dragged in to the house by Clove- and anything that's still left hanging then gets chewed up by Annie.

Having said that- I've been on the fleece a week now and they haven't even tried to chew it. Not even one tiny little bite mark. I'm very, very impressed!


----------



## MegaGema (Nov 3, 2011)

awww did you make the hammocks from scratch? lovings it! check out my cuties in their peter rabbit cube.


----------

